# Leao: anche il Napoli a rischio. Le news.



## admin (6 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS, Leao, che salterà Milan - Liverpool, è in dubbio anche per Milan - Napoli del 19 dicembre. Brutta tegola per i rossoneri.

*Le condizioni di Theo QUI -) *








Theo: forte raffreddore. Si allena in palestra.



Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, Theo Hernandez ha saltato la prima parte dell'allenamento odierno per un "forte raffreddore" e si è allenato in palestra. Si punta ad averlo a disposizione per domani.





www.milanworld.net





News precedenti

Calciomercato.it: Pellegri, l’esame ha confermato la presenza di una lesione al muscolo lungo adduttore destro. Controllo previsto fra una decina di giorni

Per Leao Forte contusione muscolare alla coscia posteriore destra (con piccola lesione) rimedita in partita contro la Salernitana


----------



## JoKeR (6 Dicembre 2021)

Ritirate la squadra.
Siamo indegni.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ritirate la squadra.
> Siamo indegni.


'È solo una distorsione"
"È solo una botta"
"Sono solo crampi"

Pagliacci. Dal primo all'ultimo.


----------



## Davidoff (6 Dicembre 2021)

Abbiamo preparatori atletici scarsi persino perla categoria Dilettanti, voglio vedere se prima o poi ci saranno provvedimenti.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Dicembre 2021)

È una barzelletta. Gli infortuni capitano a tutti (tranne l'inter), ma questa è una roba fuori dal mondo.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ritirate la squadra.
> Siamo indegni.


Se sono 2 anni di seguito non può essere solo sfortuna.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Leao, che salterà Milan - Liverpool, è in dubbio anche per Milan - Napoli del 19 dicembre. Brutta tegola per i rossoneri.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Theo QUI -) *
> 
> ...


See va beh, vediamo di recuperarlo almeno per il Napoli


----------



## UDG (6 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> See va beh, vediamo di recuperarlo almeno per il Napoli


Aspetta e spera con la fortuna che abbiamo


----------



## smallball (6 Dicembre 2021)

Sarebbe il caso di cambiare preparatori


----------



## Mika (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Leao, che salterà Milan - Liverpool, è in dubbio anche per Milan - Napoli del 19 dicembre. Brutta tegola per i rossoneri.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Theo QUI -) *
> 
> ...


Altre squadre: contusione, dopo due giorni si allenano.
Noi: contusione: 1 mese fuori.

Dai cavolo che sfiga, qui i preparatori non centrano perché è un trauma contusivo e non un problema muscolare.


----------



## Mika (6 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il caso di cambiare preparatori


Non centrano nulla i preparatori in questo caso: se te sbatti il ginocchio contro una parete non è colpa del tuo preparatore se ti rompi.

E' colpa dei preparatori per i seguenti casi:
-Affaticamenti muscolari
-Strappi muscolari
-Condizione atletica scadente

Non per un calcio che prendi e ti spacchi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 'È solo una distorsione"
> "È solo una botta"
> "Sono solo crampi"
> 
> Pagliacci. Dal primo all'ultimo.


anche il capitano del titanic disse "ma no ma no è solo un rumorino"


----------



## 4-3-3 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non centrano nulla i preparatori in questo caso: se te sbatti il ginocchio contro una parete non è colpa del tuo preparatore se ti rompi.
> 
> E' colpa dei preparatori per i seguenti casi:
> -Affaticamenti muscolari
> ...


Concetto che sembra difficile da digerire qui dentro.


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Leao, che salterà Milan - Liverpool, è in dubbio anche per Milan - Napoli del 19 dicembre. Brutta tegola per i rossoneri.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Theo QUI -) *
> 
> ...


E' diventata una barzelletta ormai la questione infortuni e di quelle che non fanno per niente ridere. Rischiamo di mandare a donne di facili costumi una stagione che poteva essere davvero ricca di soddisfazioni... alla fin della fiera il meno fragile di tutti è ancora Ibra..


----------



## Simo98 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Ma qualcuno in società o nella squadra non si fa due domande?


----------



## claudiop77 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Se avessimo Dalot invece di Ballo Tourè, io farei un pensierino a mettere Theo più avanzato.
La soluzione più ovvia però è Saelemaekers a sinistra e Messias a destra.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Dicembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> È una barzelletta. Gli infortuni capitano a tutti (tranne l'inter), ma questa è una roba fuori dal mondo.


ieri si è rotto correa e pare tornera nel 2022


----------



## Mika (6 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno in società o nella squadra non si fa due domande?


Domande per cosa? Per un calcio subito da un avversario di cui ti sei rotto?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno in società o nella squadra non si fa due domande?


Come vedi alcuni tifosi hanno i paraocchi,che domande vuoi che si facciano ?
Va tutto bene,andiamo avanti così.


----------



## Simo98 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Domande per cosa? Per un calcio subito da un avversario di cui ti sei rotto?


Non si regge più questa teoria
Va bene per gli infortuni traumatici di Maignan e Traorè, ma Calabria Rebic Leao Giroud Pellegri (va beh lui poco conta...) sono tutti infortuni muscolari
Alla favoletta che Leao subisce una contusione e si lesiona un muscolo solo uno stolto può crederci


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Domande per cosa? Per un calcio subito da un avversario di cui ti sei rotto?


Domande non certo per gli infortuni di Leao e Kjaer, ma per quelli di Rebic, Giroud, Pellegri, Messias, Bakayoko, Kessiè, Maldini, Calabria, Tomori etc etc.... sono davvero troppi. Senza contare i "fastidi da recupero" post partita in cui incappano ogni due per tre Romagnoli o Bennacer.. sono meno i giocatori che non hanno sofferto infortuni nella rosa del contrario e siamo ad inizio dicembre... davvero assurdo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Non può essere solo sfortuna.


----------



## Mika (6 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non si regge più questa teoria
> Va bene per gli infortuni traumatici di Maignan e Traorè, ma Calabria Rebic Leao Giroud Pellegri (va beh lui poco conta...) sono tutti infortuni muscolari
> Alla favoletta che Leao subisce una contusione e si lesiona un muscolo solo uno stolto può crederci


Leao è un trauma contusivo non una lesione muscolare.

Basta cercare su internet:

Contusione muscolare: una contusione muscolare sopraggiunge quando un urto esterno preme il muscolo contro le ossa.

Dimmi che centra nel caso di Leao la preparazione.

Datti una martellata sulla coscia poi vedi se non ti lesioni il muscolo. Ora va di moda dare colpe ai preparatori per tutto, anche come in questo caso non centra nulla. E' il nuovo sport del forum.


----------



## Mika (6 Dicembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Domande non certo per gli infortuni di Leao e Kjaer, ma per quelli di Rebic, Giroud, Pellegri, Messias, Bakayoko, Kessiè, Maldini, Calabria, Tomori etc etc.... sono davvero troppi. Senza contare i "fastidi da recupero" post partita in cui incappano ogni due per tre Romagnoli o Bennacer.. sono meno i giocatori che non hanno sofferto infortuni nella rosa del contrario e siamo ad inizio dicembre... davvero assurdo.


Pellegri è un rottame prima di venire qui, se leggi la sua storia di infortuni era un elemento da non prendere proprio nemmeno in prestito come abbiamo fatto. Per il resto che qualcosa non va è lampante, ma alcuni giocatori come Ibra che ha 40 anni o Giroud che comunque anche lui lo scorso anno al Chelsea ha avuto problemi di infortuni sono abbastanza scontati.


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Pellegri è un rottame prima di venire qui, se leggi la sua storia di infortuni era un elemento da non prendere proprio nemmeno in prestito come abbiamo fatto. Per il resto che qualcosa non va è lampante, ma alcuni giocatori come Ibra che ha 40 anni o Giroud che comunque anche lui lo scorso anno al Chelsea ha avuto problemi di infortuni sono abbastanza scontati.


Ok ma non era una battuta che più del 50% della rosa è stato out e tanti per diverse settimane, non so cosa ma qualcosa va cambiato r in fretta o finirà sempre che ci mancherà il centesimo per fare l'euro.


----------



## Mika (6 Dicembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ok ma non era una battuta che più del 50% della rosa è stato out e tanti per diverse settimane, non so cosa ma qualcosa va cambiato r in fretta o finirà sempre che ci mancherà il centesimo per fare l'euro.


Mi chiedo come fa Pioli ad essere in testa nonostante non giochiamo con un centravanti nove volte su dieci, oltre con tutti questi infortuni.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo solo diversamente sani.
È tutto fisiologico .


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Dicembre 2021)

Io non voglio trovare colpevoli e nemmeno trovare cause però un sassolino me lo devo togliere dalle scarpe: chi dice che succede a tutti e agli altri succede come e quanto a noi o è un troll o è in malafede o non è milanista.

Poi per carità può essere colpa del covid , dei preparatori, dei medici, di Pioli, di qualche puttanone, del gioco dispendioso, del riscaldamento globale o pure dell'invasione delle cavallette...ma non mi dite più che siamo come l'inter.
Chiedo il ban altrimenti per offesa all'intelligenza media .


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Leao, che salterà Milan - Liverpool, è in dubbio anche per Milan - Napoli del 19 dicembre. Brutta tegola per i rossoneri.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Theo QUI -) *
> 
> ...


Ma io non mi ricordo....chi è il criminale della Salernitana che gli ha fatto fallo ? 

Certo che pure i nostri però sono fatti di ricotta....


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> E' diventata una barzelletta ormai la questione infortuni e di quelle che non fanno per niente ridere. Rischiamo di mandare a donne di facili costumi una stagione che poteva essere davvero ricca di soddisfazioni... alla fin della fiera il meno fragile di tutti è ancora Ibra..


ecco, tempo 3 partite ed è fatto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Leao è un trauma contusivo non una lesione muscolare.
> 
> Basta cercare su internet:
> 
> ...


quello che sostengono alcuni è che la botta non ci sia stata oppure ci sia stata ma non sia la causa dell'infortunio muscolare.
chi può smentirlo?
dopotutto sembra che solo i nostri giochino a wrestling, mai sentito di tante botte in vita mia.


----------



## Mika (6 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quello che sostengono alcuni è che la botta non ci sia stata oppure ci sia stata ma non sia la causa dell'infortunio muscolare.
> chi può smentirlo?
> dopotutto sembra che solo i nostri giochino a wrestling, mai sentito di tante botte in vita mia.


Anche io posso dire che la Terra è piatta perché non sono mai stato nello spazio e che le immagini dei satelliti siano tutti una montatura fatta dai computer senza che nessuno possa smentirmi. Questo si chiama complottismo.

Quanti calci prendono i nostri giocatori in una singola partita perché l'arbitro non fischia mai falli palesi? Basta vedere quante volte ci lamentiamo dei falli non fischiati nei topic delle partite.

Se un giocatore prende 30 calci a partita ha più % di farsi male di uno che ne prende 5.

Poi per tutti gli infortuni di tipo prettamente muscolare non contusivo ti do ragione, va cambiato qualcosa, ma in questo caso non è colpa dei preparatori, poi se vogliamo per forza credere che tutto quello che dicono in società è falso per dare la colpa alla società stessa perché stanno antipatici allora possiamo credere tutto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Anche io posso dire che la Terra è piatta perché non sono mai stato nello spazio e che le immagini dei satelliti siano tutti una montatura fatta dai computer senza che nessuno possa smentirmi. Questo si chiama complottismo.
> 
> Quanti calci prendono i nostri giocatori in una singola partita perché l'arbitro non fischia mai falli palesi? Basta vedere quante volte ci lamentiamo dei falli non fischiati nei topic delle partite.
> 
> ...


tu puoi dire che la terra è piatta ma saresti un idiota perchè basta prendere un telescopio per vedere gli altri pianeti che forma hanno per esempio o fare 100 altre prove, mentre uno che non crede ad un comunicato della società non è ne complottista ne idiota secondo me perchè la controprova non esiste.
i nostri prenderanno più o meno gli stessi falli degli altri, metti anche qualcosa in più, ma solo noi sfasciamo gente a nastro per delle "botte". tipo 10 a 1 con squadre normali.
e non dimentichiamo che *parecchie di queste botte arrivano in allenamento*.

questo può fare pensare, io non lo escludo come non ne sono certo.
difficile che trovi un mio post contro i preparatori, per me è più la nostra che è una mandria di rottami. ma capisco le opinioni di tutti in questo caso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Leao, che salterà Milan - Liverpool, è in dubbio anche per Milan - Napoli del 19 dicembre. Brutta tegola per i rossoneri.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Theo QUI -) *
> 
> ...


Ma lo staff atletico non viene messo mai in discussione?! Cioè è una roba imbarazzante questa, qualcuno deve pagare.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quello che sostengono alcuni è che la botta non ci sia stata oppure ci sia stata ma non sia la causa dell'infortunio muscolare.
> chi può smentirlo?
> dopotutto sembra che solo i nostri giochino a wrestling, mai sentito di tante botte in vita mia.


beh qualche dubbio sulla veridicità di quello che ci viene comunicato è lecito. Ad esempio io ricordo la famosa "distorsione " di rebic contro il verona. Dopo la partita chiesi se qualcuno avesse visto la caviglia girarsi, perché io non l'avevo vista. Tant'è che poi Pioli in conferenza parlò di pestone. Se non fosse che per quel pestone/distorsione s'è fatto un mese fuori


----------



## Manue (6 Dicembre 2021)

Secondo me a sto giro è pura verità, 
ha preso una botta che ha causato riversamento e se sollecitata si rischia una contrattura o al peggio uno stiramento.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Leao, che salterà Milan - Liverpool, è in dubbio anche per Milan - Napoli del 19 dicembre. Brutta tegola per i rossoneri.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Theo QUI -) *
> 
> ...




A sto punto è doveroso inserire la categoria "giocatori del Milan" fra i lavori usuranti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> beh qualche dubbio sulla veridicità di quello che ci viene comunicato è lecito. Ad esempio io ricordo la famosa "distorsione " di rebic contro il verona. Dopo la partita chiesi se qualcuno avesse visto la caviglia girarsi, perché io non l'avevo vista. Tant'è che poi Pioli in conferenza parlò di pestone. Se non fosse che per quel pestone/distorsione s'è fatto un mese fuori


tra l'altro sottolineo un altro aspetto: sia nel caso di Maignan che nel caso di Kjaer, alcuni rumours giornalistici avevano anticipato esattamente quello che poi è venuto fuori. Segno che la reticenza della società è deliberata. A cosa serva sta gestione della comunicaizone in stile cinese è a sua volta un mistero


----------



## Kayl (6 Dicembre 2021)

Leao aveva iniziato a camminare poco bene dopo quel gol mangiato dove è stato schiacciato. Riguardate la partita chi può dopo quel momento e lo vedrete.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Leao, che salterà Milan - Liverpool, è in dubbio anche per Milan - Napoli del 19 dicembre. Brutta tegola per i rossoneri.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Theo QUI -) *
> 
> ...


Sopra Milanello c'è la nuova di Fantozzi, devono andarsene da lì


----------



## JoKeR (6 Dicembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Leao aveva iniziato a camminare poco bene dopo quel gol mangiato dove è stato schiacciato. Riguardate la partita chi può dopo quel momento e lo vedrete.


L’ho già scritto anche io.
Ero allo stadio e dopo il gol magnato ha ciondolato tutta la partita con strani movimenti del corpo, a testimonianza del fatto che non stava bene.
A palla lontana scuoteva spalle e testa, non per gli errori ma perché aveva capito che avrebbe saltato il Liverpool.
Me ne sono accorto subito dal campo.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ieri si è rotto correa e pare tornera nel 2022


Lo so, uno in 2 anni, tra l'altro non nuovo a infortuni muscolari, mi pare. Noi viaggiamo alla media di uno al giorno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Dicembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo so, uno in 2 anni, tra l'altro non nuovo a infortuni muscolari, mi pare. Noi viaggiamo alla media di uno al giorno.


uno? sono gia a tre partite senza de vrji, due senza darmian, per non parlare di sensi, kolarov, sanchez, vidal che stanno rientrando solo ora


----------



## hiei87 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> uno? sono gia a tre partite senza de vrji, due senza darmian, per non parlare di sensi, kolarov, sanchez, vidal che stanno rientrando solo ora


Dai, non vorrai mettere la nostra situazione con la loro...In due campionati abbiamo avuto solo una volta a disposizione la squadra titolare!
I loro infortunati cronici sono dei rottami. Noi abbiamo una delle squadre più giovani d'europa, è assurdo quello che accade.
Poi si può discutere sul perchè e su chi ha la colpa, se qualcuno ce l'ha, ma quello è un altro discorso.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> uno? sono gia a tre partite senza de vrji, due senza darmian, per non parlare di sensi, kolarov, sanchez, vidal che stanno rientrando solo ora


1. Kessie (flessore, agosto) 2. Krunic (polpaccio, settembre) 3. Bakayoko (polpaccio, settembre) 4. Ibrahimovic (tendine d'achille, settembre) 5. Giroud (schiena, settembre) 6. Plizzari (ginocchio, settembre) 7. Kjaer (flessore, settembre) 8. Florenzi (menisco, settembre) 9. Giroud (covid, settembre) 10. Calabria (adduttore, ottobre) 11. Messias (retto femorale, ottobre) 12. Maignan (polso, ottobre) 13. Pellegri (infiammazione, ottobre) 14. Kessie (influenza, ottobre) 15. Rebic (caviglia, ottobre) 16. Castillejo (flessore, ottobre) 17. Theo Hernandez (covid, ottobre) 18. Brahim Diaz (covid, ottobre) 19. Pellegri (caviglia, ottobre) 20. Ballo Toure (caviglia, novembre) 21. Romagnoli (adduttore, novembre) 22. Calabria (polpaccio, novembre) 23. Rebic (flessore, novembre) 24. Tomori (anca, novembre) 25. Giroud (flessore, novembre) 26. Bennacer (labirintite, dicembre) 27. Kjaer (crociato, dicembre) 28. Pellegri (adduttore, dicembre) 29. Leao (bicipite femorale, dicembre).

Ogni commento è superfluo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> uno? sono gia a tre partite senza de vrji, due senza darmian, per non parlare di sensi, kolarov, sanchez, vidal che stanno rientrando solo ora



Con la differenza che questi sono tutti giocatorini inutili che avrebbero giocato si e no gli ultimi scampoli di partita (alcuni di loro neanche quei minuti).

A noi non è che si fermano i vari Krunic e Billy Ballo come l'inter,no,si fermano i vari Rebic,Ibrahimovic,Hernandez,Diaz,Calabria,Kjaer,Tomori,Kessie,Leao,Giroud,Bennacer,Maignan.
Tutti giocatori titolari o co-titolari.

De Vrij e Darmian non sono nulla in confronto a tutti i nostri infortuni. Nulla.
Per essere alla pari dovrebbero giocare ogni partita SENZA 5-6 giocatori,tra cui barella,brozovic,handanovic,skriniar e lautaro. 

Ogni partita eh,perchè noi siamo 2 anni che non riusciamo ad avere una chezzo di rosa al completo per 1 partita.


----------



## mabadi (6 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche il capitano del titanic disse "ma no ma no è solo un rumorino"


ma che dici, quello era Francesco Schettino.... 
Ci rompiamo sicuramente troppo, ma rispetto ai periodi precedente almeno corrono quasi tutta la partita.
Comunque abbiano ancora un decente trio Saele Ibra e Messia. Quanto durerà? 
Non abbiamo nessuno degno di nota in primavera?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che questi sono tutti giocatorini inutili che avrebbero giocato si e no gli ultimi scampoli di partita (alcuni di loro neanche quei minuti).
> 
> A noi non è che si fermano i vari Krunic e Billy Ballo come l'inter,no,si fermano i vari Rebic,Ibrahimovic,Hernandez,Diaz,Calabria,Kjaer,Tomori,Kessie,Leao,Giroud,Bennacer,Maignan.
> Tutti giocatori titolari o co-titolari.
> ...


giocatorini sanchez, kolarov, vidal, sensi, correa, de vrji, darmian ? soltanto con lo stipendio di sanchez , kolarov e vidal ci paghiamo mezza rosa nostra


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> 1. Kessie (flessore, agosto) 2. Krunic (polpaccio, settembre) 3. Bakayoko (polpaccio, settembre) 4. Ibrahimovic (tendine d'achille, settembre) 5. Giroud (schiena, settembre) 6. Plizzari (ginocchio, settembre) 7. Kjaer (flessore, settembre) 8. Florenzi (menisco, settembre) 9. Giroud (covid, settembre) 10. Calabria (adduttore, ottobre) 11. Messias (retto femorale, ottobre) 12. Maignan (polso, ottobre) 13. Pellegri (infiammazione, ottobre) 14. Kessie (influenza, ottobre) 15. Rebic (caviglia, ottobre) 16. Castillejo (flessore, ottobre) 17. Theo Hernandez (covid, ottobre) 18. Brahim Diaz (covid, ottobre) 19. Pellegri (caviglia, ottobre) 20. Ballo Toure (caviglia, novembre) 21. Romagnoli (adduttore, novembre) 22. Calabria (polpaccio, novembre) 23. Rebic (flessore, novembre) 24. Tomori (anca, novembre) 25. Giroud (flessore, novembre) 26. Bennacer (labirintite, dicembre) 27. Kjaer (crociato, dicembre) 28. Pellegri (adduttore, dicembre) 29. Leao (bicipite femorale, dicembre).
> 
> Ogni commento è superfluo


fai l'elenco delle altre squadre della serie A e pure dell'inter e fai il confronto  Basta giocare al fantacalcio per rendersi conti di quanti infortuni ci sono, a memoria non ricordo un campionato con cosi tanti infortuni in cosi tante squadre


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Dicembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Dai, non vorrai mettere la nostra situazione con la loro...In due campionati abbiamo avuto solo una volta a disposizione la squadra titolare!
> I loro infortunati cronici sono dei rottami. Noi abbiamo una delle squadre più giovani d'europa, è assurdo quello che accade.
> Poi si può discutere sul perchè e su chi ha la colpa, se qualcuno ce l'ha, ma quello è un altro discorso.


se i loro sono rottami pure alcuni dei nostri non è che ci vadano tanto lontano, se ti fai un reparto attaccanti con un 41enne, un 35enne e uno che in carriera è famoso per essere piu rotto che sano non è che ci volesse l'indovino per immaginare certi scenari


----------



## Mika (6 Dicembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Ma io non mi ricordo....chi è il criminale della Salernitana che gli ha fatto fallo ?
> 
> Certo che pure i nostri però sono fatti di ricotta....


Abbiam perso Pelletri e Leao in una partita che il 31 dicembre non conterà nulla visto che ad oggi nessuno ha offerto nulla per la Salernitana e dal 1 gennaio non sarà più in serie A, tutte le partite fatte dalla Salernitana saranno cancellate, come mai svolte e la serie A sarà a 19 squadre, con una squadra a settimana che riposa. 

Poi non si deve dire che la Serie A è falsata. Il regolamento parlava chiaro: Un proprietario non può avere due squadre nella stessa categoria. La Salernitana doveva rimanere in serie B e fare scalare la promozione a quella successiva. Ma siccome il proprietario era Lotito amico di Gravina hanno cercato il magheggio, ma il trust è esterno al calcio e ha bloccato tutto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> fai l'elenco delle altre squadre della serie A e pure dell'inter e fai il confronto  Basta giocare al fantacalcio per rendersi conti di quanti infortuni ci sono, a memoria non ricordo un campionato con cosi tanti infortuni in cosi tante squadre


Inter:
1. Brazao (legamento crociato, agosto)
2 Sanchez (problema muscolare, agosto)
3 Sensi (polpaccio, settembre)
4 Sensi (collaterale mediale, settembre)
5 Vidal (problema coscia, settembre)
6 Kolarov (Infortunio muscolare, novembre)
7 Ranocchia (infortuino muscolare, novembre)
8. Darmian (infortunio muscolare, novembre)
9 Vidal (influenza, novembre)
10 Sanchez (problema muscolare, novembre)
11 De Vrij (problema muscolare, novembre)
12 Correa (infortunio muscolare, dicembre)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> fai l'elenco delle altre squadre della serie A e pure dell'inter e fai il confronto  *Basta giocare al fantacalcio per rendersi conti di quanti infortuni ci sono,* a memoria non ricordo un campionato con cosi tanti infortuni in cosi tante squadre


guarda, non me ne parlare che ho fuori fissi Gosens, Oshimen, Rebic (più i vari Messias, McKennie, Rovella che hanno avuto i loro problemi)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Inter:
> 1. Brazao (legamento crociato, agosto)
> 2 Sanchez (problema muscolare, agosto)
> 3 Vidal (problema coscia, settembre)
> ...


manca sensi, ma quello è talmente fragile che si strappa pure quando alza la gamba per scorreggiare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> giocatorini sanchez, kolarov, vidal, sensi, correa, de vrji, darmian ? soltanto con lo stipendio di sanchez , kolarov e vidal ci paghiamo mezza rosa nostra



Beh,escluso De Vrij e Darmian (che si è trovato titolare soltanto perchè il sostituto di Hakimi non ha ancora ingranato e non si sa neanche se ingranerà in futuro  ),gli altri chi sono ?

Kolorav ? Vidal ? Sensi ? Sanchez ? Insomma,costano si un occhio della testa,ma sono pur sempre tutti panchinari.
Anche lo stesso Correa,si,gioca più di quelli menzionati sopra,ma non è mica Lautaro.
Quelli "buoni" (come Barella,Brozo,Skriniar,handanovic,Lautaro) mica si infortunano...poi vorrei vederli gli indaisti a giocare sempre con questi 4 fuori per infortunio..

Metterei la firma per avere infortunati Krunic,Bakayoko,Romagnoli,Pellegri al posto dei vari Kjaer,Rebic,Leao.ecc.ecc


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,escluso De Vrij e Darmian (che si è trovato titolare soltanto perchè il sostituto di Hakimi non ha ancora ingranato e non si sa neanche se ingranerà in futuro  ),gli altri chi sono ?
> 
> Kolorav ? Vidal ? Sensi ? Sanchez ? Insomma,costano si un occhio della testa,ma sono pur sempre tutti panchinari.
> Anche lo stesso Correa,si,gioca più di quelli menzionati sopra,ma non è mica Lautaro.
> ...


sanchez, vidal, kolarov, e sensi sono diventati panchinari perche fisicamente non danno garanzie, mica paghi i panchinari 6-7 mil come sanchez e vidal, o paghi una trentina di mil il cartellino di sensi per fare il panchinaro. I panchinari sono i billy ballo pagati 4 soldi, o i florenzi raccattati in prestito.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> manca sensi, ma quello è talmente fragile che si strappa pure quando alza la gamba per scorreggiare


hai ragione, ho aggiornato


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Inter:
> 1. Brazao (legamento crociato, agosto)
> 2 Sanchez (problema muscolare, agosto)
> 3 Sensi (polpaccio, settembre)
> ...


l'unico titolare è de vrij, emntre darmian sanchez e correa sono riserve


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,escluso De Vrij e Darmian (che si è trovato titolare soltanto perchè il sostituto di Hakimi non ha ancora ingranato e non si sa neanche se ingranerà in futuro  ),gli altri chi sono ?
> 
> Kolorav ? Vidal ? Sensi ? Sanchez ? Insomma,costano si un occhio della testa,ma sono pur sempre tutti panchinari.
> Anche lo stesso Correa,si,gioca più di quelli menzionati sopra,ma non è mica Lautaro.
> ...


mi basterebbe un mesetto o due senza Brozovic e uno dei tre dietro


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> mi basterebbe un mesetto o due senza Brozovic e uno dei tre dietro


de vrji sono gia tre partite che non gioca per infortunio rimediato in nazionale, se salta pure la prossima domenica è giusto giusto un mese. La fortuna dell'inter è che le seconde linee stanno performando a livelli inverosimili, ad esempio contro lo spezia oltre al gia citato de vrji, mancavano darmian e pure barella, chi segna il gol partita? gagliardini che sostituiva barella.
Da noi le seconde line stanno commettendo errori banali, romagnoli che stramazza al suo per un dribling di berardi, baka che fa il retropassaggi e fa segnare stacacca, tata fa la presa a saponetta con gabbia che non spazza e sta li fermo a guardare...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> de vrji sono gia tre partite che non gioca per infortunio rimediato in nazionale, se salta pure la prossima domenica è giusto giusto un mese. La fortuna dell'inter è che le seconde linee stanno performando a livelli inverosimili, ad esempio contro lo spezia oltre al gia citato de vrji, mancavano darmian e pure barella, chi segna il gol partita? gagliardini che sostituiva barella.
> Da noi le seconde line stanno commettendo errori banali, romagnoli che stramazza al suo per un dribling di berardi, baka che fa il retropassaggi e fa segnare stacacca, tata fa la presa a saponetta con gabbia che non spazza e sta li fermo a guardare...


aggiungiamoci Brozovic e vediamo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che questi sono tutti giocatorini inutili che avrebbero giocato si e no gli ultimi scampoli di partita (alcuni di loro neanche quei minuti).
> 
> A noi non è che si fermano i vari Krunic e Billy Ballo come l'inter,no,si fermano i vari Rebic,Ibrahimovic,Hernandez,Diaz,Calabria,Kjaer,Tomori,Kessie,Leao,Giroud,Bennacer,Maignan.
> Tutti giocatori titolari o co-titolari.
> ...


no dai l'anno scorso 1 volta ci siamo riusciti..
Solo una  chissà se ci riusciamo pure quest'anno? spererei di sì.. anche un po' di più non mi farebbe schifo


----------

